# short, energetic, stormy piano pieces



## DeepR

Let's gather a nice collection of short, highly energetic, stormy piano pieces in this topic. I think they are my favorite kind of piano pieces. I mean, I could put them on repeat and still get goosebumps everytime.

There's only one rule: the maximum length of the performance is 3 minutes.

I'll start with some favorites:

Prokofiev - Etude Op. 2 No. 1





I think this is my favorite of them all. Especially when it comes to an end I feel like exploding.

Scriabin - Prelude Op. 11 No. 24





Love this one as well. Such a great last prelude to the set. I play this piece myself and it's quite a challenge.

Chopin - Prelude Op. 28 No. 24





This one couldn't miss.

Rachmaninoff - Moment Musical Op. 16 No. 4





Oh yes, completely awesome as well!


----------



## Winterreisender

I think this fits perfectly:

Bartok - Allegro Barbaro


----------



## GioCar

DeepR said:


> Prokofiev - Etude Op. 2 No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favorite of them all. Especially when it comes to an end I feel like exploding.


One more piece by Prokofiev:

Piano Sonata No 7, 3rd movement "precipitando"


----------



## Cosmos

Chopin's Etude op. 25 no. 12 has been a favorite for a long long time


----------



## Guest

The _Gigue_ from Schoenberg's Suite, Op. 25. Certainly short, assuredly energetic. And more awesomer [_sic_] when played by Gould:


----------



## DeepR

GioCar said:


> One more piece by Prokofiev:
> 
> Piano Sonata No 7, 3rd movement "precipitando"


Ah yes, I've watched this clip before. Amazing.


----------



## SixFootScowl

How about this one:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

If you like it stormy then listen to Mendelssohn's Etude Op.104b No.3:


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage

. -- Rachmaninoff Op. 23 No. 2

I think this fits the bill quite nicely ^_^


----------



## peeyaj

The piece is great showpiece.


----------



## DavidA

Balakerev - Islamy - try Cziffra or Graffman.


----------



## tdc

Certainly this:


----------



## PetrB

some "stormy," but all are lively.

*Has no one mentioned Prokofiev Suggestion Diabolique, Op4. No. 4? It is the poster boy for short, energetic and stormy!*





Debussy ~ Préludes, Book I, no.7; Ce qu`a vu le vent d`ouest




Préludes Book II, No. 12; Feux d'artifice





Henry Cowell:
Advertisement





Francis Poulenc ~ Aubade; I: the piano solo Toccata which opens the work (starts @ 0'49'')




...and from Trois Pieces, III Toccata
Sonata for piano four-hands (1918) - I. Prélude 




Suite for piano in C major; I. Presto





Samuel Barber ~ Excursions Op.20 No.4 / 4





John Adams ~ American Berserk





Fulvio Caldini:
Toccatas No. 1, 2, & 3.


----------



## DeepR

SergeOfArniVillage said:


> . -- Rachmaninoff Op. 23 No. 2
> 
> I think this fits the bill quite nicely ^_^


It does, however for some reason I've never liked anything I've heard from this pianist (Berezovsky). He always seems to rush things without much finesse. Richter is the man for Rachmaninoff preludes:


----------



## DeepR

peeyaj said:


> The piece is great showpiece.


Schubert's Impromptus have a special place with me, since they got me into solo piano music at a young age while listening to some classical music radio station. From this one, I especially like the rather unusual and unexpected ending.


----------



## DeepR

Here's some more crazy pieces. 
We've crossed the 3 min. limit a few times now, but who cares. As long as it's not really long.

Chopin - Etude Op. 10 No. 4 (Kissin)





Scriabin - Sonata No. 2, movement 2 (Yuja Wang does a very fine job here I think. Starts at 8:33.)





Prokofiev - Toccata (Horowitz)





Scriabin - Prelude Op. 11 No. 14 (Pletnev)





Scriabin - Etude Op. 65 No. 3 (Horowitz. Psychotic piece and performance.)





Rachmaninoff - Etude Tableaux Op. 39 No. 6 (Lisitsa, not a fan but this is great)


----------



## Vaneyes

I was also thinking of Chopin Etude Op. 10, No. 4.

Here's Gavrilov. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

I like this one a lot:
Tchaikovsky Natha Waltz Op. 51, No. 4


----------



## Guest

Liszt's Orage played by Lazar Berman.






I should point out that is an encore after he played Rachmaninoff's Moments Musicaux and all 12 of Liszt's 12 Transcendental Etudes!


----------



## worov

I'm sorry, guys, but I don't get it. We're talking about storm, right ? Is it possible that you all forgot Beethoven's Tempest sonata ? It's called "Der Sturm" for crying out loud !


----------



## lupinix

worov said:


> I'm sorry, guys, but I don't get it. We're talking about storm, right ? Is it possible that you all forgot Beethoven's Tempest sonata ? It's called "Der Sturm" for crying out loud !


Its a bit longer than 3 minutes though


----------



## PetrB

worov said:


> I'm sorry, guys, but I don't get it. We're talking about storm, right ? Is it possible that you all forgot *Beethoven's Tempest sonata ? It's called "Der Sturm" for crying out loud !*


Piano Sonata No.17, Op.31 No.2 *was not called Der Sturm by Beethoven or anyone else until after Beethoven's death.* The _Tempest_ title is as invalid as that rotten title for Sonata No. 14; Op. 27, No. 2, which is another title pasted on to a piece of Beethoven's after his death.


----------



## DeepR

And if that isn't enough...

Liszt - Orage (means storm or thunderstorm). See above.

Chopin - Prelude Op. 28 No. 24 ("The Storm"). Not how Chopin named it I believe. Already posted in this topic.

Scriabin - Sonata No. 2, movement 2. The program reads: "The second movement represents the vast expanse of ocean in stormy agitation." Already posted in this topic.

Then there's Lyapunov - Transcendental Etude No. 6 "The Storm". Not sure if he named it himself.





Henselt - Etude Op. 2 No. 1. ("Storm, you will not fell me")


----------



## DavidA

Chopin's Winter Wind study arranged by Godowsky and played by Hamelin!


----------



## PetrB

forgot Elliott Carter's _Caténaires_


----------



## worov

> Its a bit longer than 3 minutes though


Ooops ! Sorry, I forgot about the length criteria.



> Piano Sonata No.17, Op.31 No.2 was not called Der Sturm by Beethoven or anyone else until after Beethoven's death. The Tempest title is as invalid as that rotten title for Sonata No. 14; Op. 27, No. 2, which is another title pasted on to a piece of Beethoven's after his death.


Didn't know about this. Thanks for the information.


----------



## User in F minor

Some of the pieces in Prokofiev's "Visions Fugitives" belong in this thread. I can't remember specific #'s though.


----------



## Guest

Bartok's 3 Etudes add up to 7:20 in Zoltan Kocsis' performances, so a little over 2:00 ea!


----------



## dgee

By it's name ye shall know it:






What about some of the Ligeti as well - 3 from book 1 etudes, 5 from book 2 etudes and 3 from Musica Ricercata


----------



## dgee

I was also gonna mention the Rach B flat prelude op 23 but I think neither of the recordings presented to date quite do it justice. Because something so ridiculous deserves a ridiculous rendering, it must be Weissenberg;


----------

